# Photographers with Clients: What do you want in a client proofing app?



## o hey tyler (May 8, 2012)

Hey all, 

So I have a few questions pertaining to what you'd ideally like to see in a client proofing app. 

There are a lot of apps and sites out there for us to use, but they have their shortcomings in certain aspects. 

1. What shortcomings have YOU found in the service you currently use? 

2. What do you enjoy about the service you use that makes your life easier? 

3. What would you like to see implemented in a client proofing app that doesn't currently exist? 

The reason I am asking is because I am working with a very talented web developer and mulling the idea of a client proofing app that meets more needs of photographers than the current market. Any input would be appreciated! 

Thank you!


----------



## CCericola (May 8, 2012)

Actually I have the same answer for all three questions. I use Photocart from pictures pro. They have a proofing system that only lets me display a jpeg as a proof. I would like to be able to upload any kind of file for the client to proof. Such as PDFs. 

But my situation is unique as I need to proof design work as well as photography such as albums.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 9, 2012)

Bumping for moar input.


----------



## ejb (May 9, 2012)

CCericola said:


> Actually I have the same answer for all three questions. I use Photocart from pictures pro. They have a proofing system that only lets me display a jpeg as a proof. I would like to be able to upload any kind of file for the client to proof. Such as PDFs. But my situation is unique as I need to proof design work as well as photography such as albums.


 What other file-type support would be important to you besides PDFs?Thanks


----------



## CCericola (May 9, 2012)

Flash files and mpegs would be nice too. Yeah, it is easy enough to e-mail or upload for the client to download, but the proof approval process in Photocart is nice and convenient.

Sometimes I think I make things harder than they have to be but having the ability to post multi page PDF's would be the best. 

Right now I have 4 different ways proofs are approved (e-mail, photocart, faxes, recorded phone approvals). I would like them all approved through photocart to make things more organized.

I'm sorry if I'm confusing things. Just tell me to shut up if I'm not being helpful.


----------



## ejb (May 9, 2012)

That's helpful Christina.Bump for Freedom


----------

